# 911 dispatchers busted for humor website



## Flea (Jan 4, 2010)

It was a tossup as to whether I should post this in the Comedy or Horror forum, so I went on the basis of their unprofessionalism and put it here.



> It appears a late watch operator set up a Twitter account called "Funny911calls," but Metrosafe is not laughing.
> The account describes 9-1-1 calls as they come in, with information and often scathing commentary.
> MetroSafe says the use of cell phones or PDA's, and logging on to social networking sites while at work is not allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flea said:


> It was a tossup as to whether I should post this in the Comedy or Horror forum, so I went on the basis of their unprofessionalism and put it here.


 

While doing it at work, I have a problem with it.  But, if the venting is done on their own time, so what?  I think anyone who has worked in fire, police, medical etc.  will appreciate those comments and have likely thought the same thing (I wouldn't call them a waste of human though, only getting frustrated at stupid things people do).


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> While doing it at work, I have a problem with it.  But, if the venting is done on their own time, so what?  I think anyone who has worked in fire, police, medical etc.  will appreciate those comments and have likely thought the same thing (I wouldn't call them a waste of human though, only getting frustrated at stupid things people do).



It appears that the dispatcher was doing this while she was at work (tweets had the appearance of occurring in real time, timestamps coincided with when she was on shift, content included photos of the PSAP, etc)


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 5, 2010)

Carol said:


> It appears that the dispatcher was doing this while she was at work (tweets had the appearance of occurring in real time, timestamps coincided with when she was on shift, content included photos of the PSAP, etc)


 
Then in my opinion, they should be disciplined for that violation.  The content should be irrelevant if it is not breaking confidentiality and is expressing opinion only (also that the "rant" does not mention specific job location to associate it with that dispatch/LE organization).


----------

